
iOS 11 GM leak/‘iPhone 8’ Features: Portrait Lighting, True Tone, New AirPods - mpweiher
https://9to5mac.com/2017/09/08/ios-11-gm-d22-iphone-8-details/
======
ksec
Worst leak in the History of Apple. It kills all the excitement. We are
basically left with whether it is called iPhone "eX" or iPhone Ten on Tuesday.

There is Homepod firmware, and this? So much for doubling down on secrecy.

~~~
xn--cr8h
If you don't like leaks, don't look at them.

